
Daily Telegraph Installs Workplace Monitors on Journalists' Desks - protomyth
http://www.buzzfeed.com/jimwaterson/telegraph-workplace-sensors?utm_term=.hx8ABqz4r#.ghjq149Zn
======
oaf357
I commend the idea (assuming the leadership was being honest) but you don't
just install a black box on someone's desk and not explain what it is before
hand.

